

Purgatory.rb - Mine Expiring Domains from the Command Line - mikejarema
https://github.com/mikejarema/purgatory

======
mikejarema
I'm hoping to get some feedback on the value of this script to the community
in general. And hopefully one or two forks of the repo.

As a bit more background: I've used the techniques captured in this script to
grab a few decent "brandable" domains over the past few years. Eg.
namevine.com, dealreel.com, producteer.com

